
Dell XPS 13 developer edition really ready for use? - hyuen
Hi all, I got a new Dell XPS 13  and found that the software is not ready yet. I am using the linux version that comes from the factory and I ran into a bunch of issues.<p>My latest adventure has been to plug an external monitor to the thing. I have found at least 4 bugs in the intel driver:<p>i915_gem_fault+0x238&#x2F;0x460 [i915_bpo]()  freedesktop 95076<p>intel_check_page_flip+0x10d&#x2F;0x120 [i915_bpo]() freedesktop 89519 (reopened)<p>intel_mmio_flip_work_func+0x35f&#x2F;0x3c0 [i915_bpo]() freedesktop 95077<p>skl_set_power_well+0x798&#x2F;0xae0 [i915_bpo]() (download missing package)<p>skl_update_other_pipe_wm+0x210&#x2F;0x220 [i915_bpo]() freedesktop 89055  (developer submitted the code yesterday)
======
johnghill
I wiped the factory 14.04 install when I saw the number of error messages
during updates. I've been running 16.04 daily builds, and the only perceptible
issue (screen flicker/blanking) was resolved in 16.04 final. There's a bios
update which, although its release predates shipping, must be applied by
users. (While still on factory 14.04, plonk the executable in /boot/EFI then
reboot, F12, bios flash update).

Dell don't appear to have updated their Ubuntu repositories for 16.04 but the
necessary hardware drivers appear to be present in 4.4.x kernels. The same
goes for Intel's Linux driver tool, but this also works out of the box on
16.04.

I'm waiting for Amazon to deliver a USB 3.1-to-HDMI cable so I can test video
out.

------
MrQuincle
There are indeed still issues. My Yoga 900 is also based on Skylake. It
doesn't get into deeper package sleep states than pc2. Was on the internets a
few days ago. I think the kernel guys will appreciate you reporting the bugs.
I will at least. :-)

~~~
hyuen
you need to install the firmware from intel www.i0.org, I did that and at
least my sleeping problems reduced

------
johnghill
Native video-out works a charm, using CableCreation Gold USB 3.1 Type C
(USB-C) to HDMI Adapter (£12 on Amazon)

